# My S14...



## neokeoki (Feb 19, 2005)

Im Neokeoki from www.Hipertekspeed.com and I live in Misawa Japan. here's my ride:




























current mods:

Blitz Intake, Blitz Grounding Kit, Blitz Boost Gauge, Blitz FATT, Blitz Twin SBC, Blitz Nur Spec Exhaust, Cusco Coilover Suspension, (soon to be installed) Downpipe and FMIC

future plans: a GTR.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

neokeoki said:


> future plans: a GTR.


hey we have the same future plans. what wins the civic or ur s14? its awesome btw


----------



## neokeoki (Feb 19, 2005)

Jaralaccs said:


> hey we have the same future plans. what wins the civic or ur s14? its awesome btw


my S14 can beat it on reverse... with a head start.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looking good so far


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Sweet ride, keep up the good work!


If I could give you advice it would be to either replace or remove the the tint (unless it's supposed to be purple).


----------



## neokeoki (Feb 19, 2005)

irontom said:


> Sweet ride, keep up the good work!
> 
> 
> If I could give you advice it would be to either replace or remove the the tint (unless it's supposed to be purple).


thanks for the comment.. tint does need removal but it will be added to the list of things to do.. downpipe and fmic is the front project this spring.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Looks good!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

sexy s14z i really like the front, almost reminds me of an r33, very nice, lots of stuff from Blitz too i would probably throw a nice low profile spoiler on there, like the 180sx, or maybe an r32, but thats just me, the back looks too plain IMO


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

awsome car, im more of a s13 fan but, your car looks great! 



KaRdoN said:


> the back looks too plain IMO


i was thinking the same thing, the front looks pretty nice, but compaired to the rest, i guess its to low and the rest of the car has stock height body peices. i think some side skirts (nothing crazy, just a bit lower) and bumper would set it all off. :cheers: but i under stand......performance before looks.

side note: a kid around my town has a baby blue s14 with a bumper that KINDA looks like yours (but its a terrible version of it) and he has the turn signals (that you have tucked up in the vent soooo cleanly and almost out of sight) zip tied verticly on the inside of the radiator intake........just thought i would mention it lol.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Nice ride! S14... Snow... can you say drift?!

Is it popular in Japan to have different color/style front and rear rims? Or is there a practical reason like snow tires? I notice more and more cars from Japan have different color rims front/back. Even Gran Turismo 4 has one! (D1 FC RX7).


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice ride. Don't do anything to the back, it's sexy as hell. :thumbup: 

I've always thought that any spoiler on an s14 looks ugly.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id just put a stock bumper cover back on it, plus a lip
but that's me


----------



## stock_aussie_R31 (Dec 17, 2004)

Very nice ride


----------

